# Hello folks....



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Man, I sure haven't been a good member here. School has had me busier than a 3 legged cat in a sandbox! I've been browsing a bit, and you guys have really been producing some nice looking canes and staffs. I've got to piddle around on some weekends, but that's about it. I have another couple of weeks with my teaching duties, then I hope to be back of in the shop more often. I also hope to visit here more often. I learn so much from you folks. Here's one of my latest sticks... Made for a guy in Oklahoma.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting shank .butterfly a nice touch .you must have been pleased with it?

Sure we all understand that your unable to pop in oftern , i`m just pleased nto doing your job or any to come to that .i havnt the time to work anymore .even the jobs i have to do get in the way of pleasure now . lol

If i`m not in the workshop its research or drawings of things i like or on here


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good to hear from you MoroCreek! Nice looking stick!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice stick thanks for sharing.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet sticks. :thumbsu: Wish I could find some twisted sticks around here.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks folks.... It is a kind of therapeutic activity for me.... Stress relief.... Anxiety control.... And downright enjoyable. My wife must think so herself. Over the pay three years she has bought me my first set of carving tools, three carving and walking stick books, a rechargeable Dremel, a Dremel with flex-shaft, a Proxxon pen sander, and last week I found a Wecheer rotary/reciprocating carver with flex-shaft system in my desk chair. The chair was pushed up under my desk. She didn't think I was ever going to find it. I'm wondering if she just loves me this much, or if she wants me to spend more time out in the shop! Lol


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I oftern wonder about pressys left ,is it a hint like "get out of the way" whilst im cleaning?

But its nice to get something you like and want better than a grotty old tie that you cant stand and have to wear Its very thoughtful of her


----------

